# Non sonic-style hedgehogs?



## Cygnus421 (Feb 11, 2009)

I was wondering if there are any fursonas out there who are hedgehogs that aren't based off of the Sonic the Hedgehog style?  I've seen these animals IRL and i think they are the cutest things on the face of the planet, and I just wanted to know if anyone based characters off of hedgehogs from real life?


----------



## virus (Feb 14, 2009)

I did one, but it wasn't my fursona. Drew it to see what it would look like. I don't think I have it on hand though. I've deleted all my artwork off my hard drives so many times out of chronic depression(thanks to furries xD).

 Its gotta be PG rated because hedgehogs really can't wear clothing unless you use the spikes as a hairstyle. They can only wear mitts and shoes (ala sonic). 
 Most armored mammals follow this same rule, except some armadillos, if you draw them right they can be clothed.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 14, 2009)

Check this one out: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1903454/

Not to bash Sonic art or anything, but it is a shame that hedgehoggian art is almost always done in that sort of theme.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Feb 14, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Check this one out: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1903454/
> 
> Not to bash Sonic art or anything, but it is a shame that hedgehoggian art is almost always done in that sort of theme.



I agree totally.  I sonic looks nothing like a real hedgehog.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 14, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Check this one out: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1903454/
> 
> Not to bash Sonic art or anything, but it is a shame that hedgehoggian art is almost always done in that sort of theme.


 
I don't think that looks too bad. At least the quills on it go all the way down instead of just on his head.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah.. I don't know of any other really good hedgehog art off the top of my head, but that one definitely beats banana-shaped arms, etc..


----------



## Bekachu (Feb 16, 2009)

I was just thinking about this :/ I figured my fursona would be a hedgehog, but then I realized how many dang Sonic-like ones there were and I didn't want to do that or be classified as that....


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 16, 2009)

You know, I originally mis-read the title of this thread as "Non sonic-styled Werehogs", and even drew a werehog picture.

Ah nuts.


----------



## Jesie (Feb 18, 2009)

I drew Grisson from CSI as a hedgehog.. or a porcupine... I forget which.

Either way it was in my style and not Sonic style.. does that count?


----------



## Woggle (Feb 18, 2009)

virus said:


> I did one, but it wasn't my fursona.
> 
> Its gotta be PG rated because hedgehogs really can't wear clothing unless you use the spikes as a hairstyle. They can only wear mitts and shoes (ala sonic).
> Most armored mammals follow this same rule, except some armadillos, if you draw them right they can be clothed.



Actually you might be able to clothe them, you'd just have to be creative. Consider Za, my demon-fairy character, he wears a backless t-shirt because of his wings. In the case of a hedgehog, you might wear some manner of one piece outfit secured at the legs, tail, neck and arms that consists of just a front piece.


----------



## Bekachu (Feb 19, 2009)

Woggle said:


> Actually you might be able to clothe them, you'd just have to be creative. Consider Za, my demon-fairy character, he wears a backless t-shirt because of his wings. In the case of a hedgehog, you might wear some manner of one piece outfit secured at the legs, tail, neck and arms that consists of just a front piece.



I thought about that, but It would still be sort of loose on the sides..... Or maybe you could just draw clothes on it normally, without worrying about the spikes. Unlogical, yes, but it puts clothes on it XD


----------



## Woggle (Feb 23, 2009)

Bekachu said:


> I thought about that, but It would still be sort of loose on the sides..... Or maybe you could just draw clothes on it normally, without worrying about the spikes. Unlogical, yes, but it puts clothes on it XD




Giggles, "What do you mean it'd be loose, it worked for Vampirella, didn't it?"  :grin:


----------



## virus (Feb 24, 2009)

Woggle said:


> Actually you might be able to clothe them, you'd just have to be creative. Consider Za, my demon-fairy character, he wears a backless t-shirt because of his wings. In the case of a hedgehog, you might wear some manner of one piece outfit secured at the legs, tail, neck and arms that consists of just a front piece.



Well I didn't say it wasn't possible it would just seem sort of impractical then. I've had some pet hedgehogs before so I know when they get defensive they just curl up so if you did cloth them the clothing would get shredded in the back. Although thinking about it twice they would just wear pants if you chose to give them their spikes all the way down the back.


----------



## Woggle (Feb 25, 2009)

virus said:


> Well I didn't say it wasn't possible it would just seem sort of impractical then. I've had some pet hedgehogs before so I know when they get defensive they just curl up so if you did cloth them the clothing would get shredded in the back. Although thinking about it twice they would just wear pants if you chose to give them their spikes all the way down the back.



Nods, "The limbs would be the key, i assume RL hedgehogs don't have spikes on their legs, something that would translate over to evolved hedgehogs."


----------

